# Prova d'antiguitat



## Tige

Bon dia gent...
Vull dir en anglés "prova d'antiguitat" referida als immigrants: la documentació que han de presentar per demostrar que viuen al país durant cert temps. No sé si és "prove" o "evidence" i amb antiguitat ja em perdo, perquè crec que "antiquity" fa referència a la història, però no al temps que una persona porta a un determinat lloc.

Any idea??


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo no et dic res pel que fa a _antiquity_ perquè millor que t'aconselli un nadiu, com ara el Lou o l'Ajohan. No obstant això, dir-te que a mi em fa l'efecte que _prova_ en el sentit d'_*evidence *_és *PROOF*.

Say hello to the Midwest!


----------



## Tige

You are right!! 
Tan d'hora i ja no em va el cap bé!!
Esperaré respostes per a l'antiquity...

Salutacions al Mediterrani...!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tige said:


> You are right!!
> Tan d'hora i ja no em va el cap bé!!
> Esperaré respostes per a l'antiquity...
> 
> Salutacions al Mediterrani...!!


 
Tranquil·la (o tranquil...) És normal tenir aquests _lapsus_!  Ens passa a tots!!!


----------



## ajohan

So I started playing with Google (as we all tend to do ) and pumped in terms like "immigrants have to/must prove" and "immigrants have to/must provide" and the best thing I could come up with was "proof of residency", which doesn't sound bad actually.
Més contexte seria útil perquè 'prova' es podria referir a una mena de test o examen.

Cheers


----------



## Tige

Thanks Ajohan! I'm sure it's not a test, because it talks about documents, specifically the way registering at the municipality (de document you get) can be used as "prova d'antiguitat" in a further moment. What do you think?


----------



## ajohan

Well I also found "immigrants must provide proof of in-district registration" and "immigrants must provide proof of registration with their local council".
The first one sounds like "official speak" and the second one is how a layman like me would say it.

He pensat també en "proof of resident status".


----------



## Tige

Aquesta m'agrada!! Moltes gràcies!!


----------

